# jar datei ins projekt hinzufügen



## nieselfriem (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Wie fügt man eine jar Datei (Datenbankanbindung) in das schon bestehende Projekt ein?

Gruß niesel


----------



## Guest (4. Mai 2008)

Welche IDE?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Mai 2008)

Die Frage wäre zu klären.^

IDE-unabhängig: Im Manifest im Class-Path-Attribut auflisten.


----------

